# Sam Syzdek diorama.



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

Sam sent these pictures in to me of a dio he built using our kits. Looking good! The train in the background is a real train.







Special offer to all of our forum friends. Order any two kits before Midnight tomorrow (5/31) and receive a 3rd kit of equal or lesser value to the least expensive kit no charge! For example, if you order one kit @$75, and another at $65, pick out a third kit $65 or less at no charge! Order any 3 kits and not only will I send a 4th kit no charge I'll also send a set of our new extremely deteriorated sidewalks. Free shipping too (UPS Ground/US Mainland)

Either order directly off the site (www.downtowndeco.com) , email me ([email protected]) or call me at the shop (406-821-0181). If you order directly off the site buy the first two kits, then, when you pay, let me know what 3rd kit you want for free in the "message" area of the payment.

Thanks to Sam Syzdek for this photo, great job!

Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

downtowndeco said:


> Sam sent these pictures in to me of a dio he built using our kits. Looking good! The train in the background is a real train.
> 
> 
> Special offer to all of our forum friends. Order any two kits before Midnight tomorrow (5/31) and receive a 3rd kit of equal or lesser value to the least expensive kit no charge! For example, if you order one kit @$75, and another at $65, pick out a third kit $65 or less at no charge! Order any 3 kits and not only will I send a 4th kit no charge I'll also send a set of our new extremely deteriorated sidewalks. Free shipping too (UPS Ground/US Mainland)
> ...



Excellent work, looks great.:thumbsup:
Nice deal you are offering the members.

I guess that the deal is for only N and HO kits?
You only have 2 O kits? Right
Nice job blending the train in also. :thumbsup:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

sam does some nice work.

and it helps to have nice kits to work with,
and i just ordered two.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

I actually have three other O Scale kits not listed on the site yet. Luci's Tattoo (an alternative version of Pattersons), First Timer Bar & the Deteriorated Concrete Sidewalks. If you're intrested contact me off list. Cheers!

Randy



big ed said:


> Excellent work, looks great.:thumbsup:
> Nice deal you are offering the members.
> 
> I guess that the deal is for only N and HO kits?
> ...


----------

